# Buck down ticks were bad



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

Shoot this buck Mid Monday morning. Would have been a nice wall mounter if the other side wasnt broken off. Anyone else have any problems with ticks. We pulled a dozen or so off of us. Real small ones.


----------



## mmukav (Nov 15, 2013)

Sounds like a deer tic. Did it look like this?










These can transmit Lyme disease. ,Symptoms are flu-like symptoms: fatigue, fever, chills, body aches. You may develop a skin rash around the bite, sometimes in a 'bullet' pattern. Just make sure none of them got on you and if you get any of these symptoms, see a doctor. You need antibiotics to get rid of it.


----------



## mmukav (Nov 15, 2013)

Oh, and congrats on your deer!!:!


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice buck!

Ticks (real small ones) were crazy bad! We are in Carroll County...never seen them this bad at this time of year!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Lyme disease sucks. I picked it up in Maine or New Hampshire. Nothing to fool around with. My whole body hurt.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Nasty little bastards! It's deer season for them also.


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

I think they were male Lone Star Ticks


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

My Grandsons 12pt taken in Perry , youth season was covered with regular wood ticks, mine taken from same area in October had none.....go figure...?


----------



## Trophy Ninja (Aug 21, 2011)

My buddy and I both shot a deer Monday. Long story short I was driving home and had a tick on my hand.Freaked out. Seeing theses posts they must be really bad this year.


----------



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

They where the smallest ive ever seen. Soild black and very small....
Thanks


----------



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

What is a lone star tick??


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/species-and-habitats/ticks-in-ohio


----------



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

I had Lyme Disease. Sucks. If I ever have a tick on me again I am going to start taking antibiotics right away. I'm not going to go through that again. No way. Minimum 20-30 days doxycyclene should knock it back if caught early.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Blacklegged ticks are active during Ohio's fall and winter hunting seasons. They do carry Lyme Disease. And can be on Squirrels too.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I seen one on a doe that was shot Monday.. I didn't look at it any further.


----------



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

Wow. Thanks for all the information. Im using off this weekend when i head to the woods. Had one biting me on the chest Monday. Didnt seem to break my skin.


----------



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

r9ptbuck said:


> Nice buck!
> 
> Ticks (real small ones) were crazy bad! We are in Carroll County...never seen them this bad at this time of year!


Thats what we had. Same area


----------



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

mmukav said:


> Sounds like a deer tic. Did it look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Black and smaller


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I got a tick on my thigh two years ago. I removed it and immediately went to one of those emergency clinics. I got an antibiotic and gave them the live tick, A few days later they called me and said it was a Lose star tick. That was the first tick I had ever gotten on me in my life. I sprayed my Fall hunting clothes withPermethrin. It is supposed to kill them when they walk on the clothes. I hope I never see another.
Everyone should check out this website: www.tickinfo.com . They have most of the tick information you will ever need and they sell what is probably the best tick removing tool you can buy. Check it out . It is well worth it.


----------



## redtailmatt (Jun 29, 2006)

We shot a buck and a doe mid November and they both had ticks engorged with blood on them. I've been hunting SE Ohio for over 30 years and this is the first time I've seen a tick on a deer we harvested. The ones we pulled off looked like green pear shaped balls, had a slit that looked like a mouth and when pulled off the deer their legs came out of the slit. I thought they were dead till I saw their legs move. I've had them on me during turkey season but never mid november


----------

